# Pike Fishing Cuyahoga and Killbuck



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been getting my girlfriend into fishing over the course of the year we've been dating. She's been dieing to catch a northern for awhile but being from the Dayton area, I've never caught one personally. After doing some research, I've come across two locations for good numbers of pike: Killbuck Creek and the Cuyahoga River. My question is, which of these two would be better to fish from shore? We're not looking for monsters or honeyholes. Just trying to get her a toothy critter she loves to see at our local Cabelas. Lol


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

For my money I would drive straight up 75 to Metzger Marsh . Sane some creek chubs or throw spinnerbaits and you should have some luck. I took my wife there this April and we caught 5 or 6 pike and several largemouth . Along Marsh road there are several bank fishing spots.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Go bass fishing at Ladue. Maybe you can catch one of those stupid Pike swimming around with my expensive lures hanging out of their mouths. Buncha jerks those fish are. I think I've successfully landed one and lost at least three that I can remember this year. 

'Hoga isn't bad for Pike. I occasionally bump into them fishing for smallmouth and see guys fishing for them quite a bit. Especially way up around 422. 

Not as sure where to tell you to go if you're shore fishing.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Iron horse on 422. I hear guys kill them there all the time. Ladue is good to I catch pike on just about everything every year they are plentiful there


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. So, Ladue Reservoir and Metzger Marsh are other places I should look at. I am unfortunately shorebound so anything requiring a boat or kayak isn't going to work. I heard Ladue is difficult to fish from shore.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Not really especially this time of the year just need to do a little walking


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info on Ladue. Not scared of walking a bit for pike.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, it's a big lake but right now the water is down far you can fish the whole thing from shore.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I wouldn't drive from Dayton to walk around the mud at ladue, there has to be something closer to you, the lakes around here are all dropping for winter level , and a boat is the best option to cover more areas. The tusk- river around canton has pike so I've read.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

Snag, I actually live in the Columbus area and don't know of anything close that has decent pike numbers. Back home, I see a few pike pulled from the Great Miami River once in awhile but not like saugeye.


----------



## Muskystooge (Jan 18, 2017)

What about around Kent? Can you cast from the bank. What’s my best lures to try?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The Tuscarawas river around Massillon & Canal Fulton holds a decent population of pike. Use creek chubs or small bluegills. Works better than lures. Cast in the pools near logs.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

Bdawg, thank you for the info. This time of year a decent time to go for pike or should I wait till early spring?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Muskystooge said:


> What about around Kent? Can you cast from the bank. What’s my best lures to try?


Yes there are areas around downtown to cast without wading, still need boots, some nice water downstream, but it does get pressure being near town, I would throw spinnerbaits, swimbaits or spinners. This time of year is good till freeze up but now you also have to contend with leaves in the water. Some smallies in the area to.


----------



## TIN_KNOCKER (Nov 15, 2005)

We took the 8 mile canoe trip at Canal Futon Canoe Livery back in July and caught 4 pike. It costs $39.00 per boat. We had our wives with us so we didn't fish it as hard as we would have liked. We saw other boats that had pike as well. We also caught a couple of decent smallmouth. The pike were caught on spinner baits and Mepps spinners.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Shinji said:


> Bdawg, thank you for the info. This time of year a decent time to go for pike or should I wait till early spring?


This time of year can be real good for all fish. Water has cooled down from summer and the fish are all feeding heavily before winter. Once the high temps get down to the 40s, they will slow down. I'd be fishing for smallmouth bass right now if I had time. Pike can be caught year round really. They are a cold water fish. Mid-summer can be tough, but if you have a creek chub or shiner on, they can't resist. Right now, they are more likely to chase a lure than in summer.


----------

